# Craftsman 9.5 hp Snowblower



## mgsolakis (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm struggling with a Craftsman snowblower powered by a 9.5 hp Briggs and Stratton engine. The number in the manual is 20A100. The engine starts no problem if I squirt some fuel oil mix in the cyl so it has to be a carb problem. But I have pulled the bottom off and cleaned all the obvious passages. I can't seem to figure out how to remove the plastic cover that the choke goes through. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry, I am not familiar with the Briggs engines. I think the whole housing and recoil assembly might have to come apart to get all the shielding off.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Their real easy to get the carb off. Remove the top cover over the carb, I think their are 2 screws by the muffler. But you have to pull the choke lever out, first. Then remove the lower cover, under the carb, another 2 screws. The remove the nuts that secure the carb on the mounting studs. You'll have to un-attach the governor rod as you remove, as well as the fuel and primer hose, if it has one.


----------



## mgsolakis (Sep 22, 2014)

Does the metal plug go down the centre tube or snap into the bottom of the centre tube? Any idea what would cause it to not run. The only thing I can see is a little damage to the gasket.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

mgsolakis said:


> Does the metal plug go down the centre tube or snap into the bottom of the centre tube? Any idea what would cause it to not run. The only thing I can see is a little damage to the gasket.


A picture would really help. Are you talking about the center of the carb, where the nut secures the float bowl? The if the brass part has a screwdriver slot, it screws out. But you must be very careful. It will strip easy and if you use a too wide of a screwdriver, you could damage the treads on the carb casting, in the tube. try soaking the carb and the clean it with carb cleaner. And use compressed air to blow out all of the passages.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Is this the carb you have?
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Walbro LMT Carburetor used on Briggs and Stratton Engines

If not, choose the correct one from the Briggs category here.
Small Engine, Lawn Mower, Snowthrower Troubleshooting, Repairs and Safety


----------



## mgsolakis (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies...It looks like the right carb but I will check tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## mgsolakis (Sep 22, 2014)

So I owe you guys a big thank you especially Grunt who posted the link to the site with pics of the carbs. I solved the problem this evening. The carb was actually not the wilco but infact the nikki carb. And the problem was simple. That thing I called the plug was actually the main jet and it was plugged solid so much so that it looked like a plug. Once I saw the picture I knew quickly what I needed to do. Thanks!!!!


----------

